# 50-55# Bow and arrow combo for Field??????



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

I shot a PSE Dominator Pro at 54lb and a easton litespeed 500 last year with good results for me !


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

28.5" draw; 27.5" shaft; Apex 7 @53 lbs; nano pro 550. Good enough to win national field.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

As with xring I shot my PSE (Supra) at 54lbs and used C1 shafts with good results. Only issue I had last season was fletchng my arrows with too much helical and getting contact with the rest the first two months of the outdoor season. That will not happen this season!!! I feel more solid shooting in the 52-56lb draw weight range. BTW, I installed L6/DC cams on my Supra(s) as these cams make a VERY smooth drawing bow!! You can also play with the draw stop pegs to adjust your let-off/hold weight.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

2013 Spiral equipped 50# ProComp Elite w/318 gr ACE's @ 28.250" draw
286 FPS
47x 297 Indoor round the 2nd time I shot the thing. (298-299 is usually about as good as I get)
Smooth & quiet
I really don't see how it could get any better. (At least for me)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I shoot a Hoyt Ultra Elite with Spirals. 27.5"DL @ 54#. Last year I shot ACC 3-28s and did well. This year I found a deal on some CX Nano Pros and I am looking forward to getting them out and letting them fly.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

All the better target rigs are going to be a fine choice. It's more about finding the one that talks to you best :wink: Now a days they all are pretty forgiving and produce great speed wise without being a low brace height short speed bow. I love the Vantage Elite with spirals I am shooting now....40" with an 8" brace height....I shoot 27.75" on 59.8 ish lbs with a 344 grain arrow I still get 280 fps or a tick more :mg:

Bows I would look at or consider would be a Vantage Elite, Contender Elite, Pro Comp Elite, Mathews C4 (slowest of the bunch), Apex 7, Supra or Dominator, Maitland Zues. 

For me there aren't very many other bows that I would consider. 

Arrows wise as most now here I LOVE Nano XRs...I think they are the best field arrow out there. They are skinny, super tough and shoot lights out. 

Medallion Pros are also a GREAT shaft and are bit cheaper then Nanos...but I hated the pins in them. They are not nearly as tough as the pins in the XRs. 

I loved shooting ACEs when I shot them but they aren't nearly as durable as the other higher end shafts. 

ACCs are a great shaft I use them for hunting most times....but for me they are heavier and fatter then I want at the spine I would need to shoot. But you could get away with 3-18s probably at your lighter lbs and they would be a great choice.

Carbon Ones would also be a great option if you want to keep the cost down in comparison to the other shafts. You could go with a shaft like the Maxima they are GREAT shafts. But if your going to spend that kind of money you might as well spend a few more bucks and go with Medallion Pros.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Shooting either a Dominator3D or ProComp Elite this year with either Nano Pros or CarbonOnes. Gotta deal on some Nanos that is the only way I could afford to try them.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

pse supra/vendetta cams and limbs, x10 500s cut 2.5" of the back to get 27", 56lbs 29" draw 290fps, also shoot 27" pro hunters 55/75s at 282fps


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I shot an Elite Tour 2 years ago, 57#'s outdoors with X10 pro tour 470's. Shot a 560 with it. Won "Insteada" with it, 558/550 with a 0(shaddup Hornet...LOL). XLR is a very similar bow, as I shot that one prior to a Tour. If you opt for pro field, just get the X10's.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I can't say anything about you almost giving the money away....I forgot to move my sight and skipped one into the target for a 3 on a long target remember....and got attacked by a yellow jacket while I was at fulldraw.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

pse dominator pro 27 draw 50 lbs 500 gold tip ultralight pros


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I can't say anything about you almost giving the money away....I forgot to move my sight and skipped one into the target for a 3 on a long target remember....and got attacked by a yellow jacket while I was at fulldraw.


Yes I do remember. All the fun times shooting. Heck, I'm surprised you still didn't let me forget the Hinky shoot on the Hill, where I blew it at 35yds and dad went on to 80!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I forgot all about that.....I let that shoot slide anyway....I don't ever really try it's a novelty shoot and cuts into my beer drinking time. 

Besides...BP I mean Grimace has won the thing so it doesn't really matter if you went out on the 1st target after shooting a 550.... :chortle:

But I will remind you of the ProAm at Mids when Bill Hamlin and I won after I called everyone out and then smoked the last two dots to take all the money :wink:


----------

